

Reindeer herder finds baby mammoth in Russia Arctic - wmat
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/08/19/us-russia-mammoth-idUSTRE77I1H320110819

======
reemrevnivek
Remains of. Finds _remains of_ baby mammoth. This happens occasionally:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woolly_mammoth#Frozen_remains>

> By 1929, the remains of thirty-four mammoths with frozen soft tissues (skin,
> flesh, or organs) had been documented. Only four of them were relatively
> complete. Since then, about that many more have been found.

Quoting from the article: "this is a 'sensational' find" - in more ways than
one.

